# Kabal of this Darkened Heart



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I am new to Heresy and am very excited to join up. I am eager to start this blog on the workings of my army Kabal of this Darkened Heart, any comments and criticism are welcome. I am mostly using this as motivation to get myself into gear to finish this army that I have had for a year and a half and hardly have touched. It happens to be my main army and the first one I came back to the hobby with when I returned almost 2 years ago now so I hope you guys enjoy!

I'll start this off with what I already have and go from there








First thing I had finished on this army was these 5 kabalites, below is the entire squad of them complete
















there is the other 4 (missing one, kinda had an accident awhile back) to finish the squad off. Next is the latest project I have finished which was just last night even

















and I'll finish this off with acouple WiP pictures, there will forsure be more pics to come since there are much more WiP that just need to be uploaded and haven't been done since I have joined




































much more to come so please stay tuned!:biggrin:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice start. That Razorwing looks like it gonna be gorgeous. Keep it comming!


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Your troops look amazing! +Rep for them. I can't wait to see how you get your razorwing to match them, looking great so far though.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I like what I see, nice troops, can't wait for that razorwing to be finished-I really like the concept. I will be keeping a close eye on this plog

Good luck and keep it up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely some nice looking stuff!! The loin cloths on the Incubi really pop, contrasting with the light blue very nicely. I really look forward to seeing the razorwing progress.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Definitely some nice looking stuff!! The loin cloths on the Incubi really pop, contrasting with the light blue very nicely. I really look forward to seeing the razorwing progress.


Most definitely! Well done Sir. Great color choices and the free hand lightning bolts look great so far, interested to see how the model turns out as a whole.

Keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

thank you all for the kind words! I'm excited by your guys feedback (I have started a blog like this before on another website and after a month or so I haven't gotten even this much feedback) I'm deff getting motivated already and am looking forward to what I get to show you guys next! So I figured I could give a sneak peak at a current WiP I have :wink:








Took the opportunity to convert a Duke Sliscus model just because his back ground sounds quite interesting and what he brings to an army is very nice. I was going to do a bare head for him since he was a character and all or a special helmet, but after browsing the internet on what he might look like I settled for this one, was the closest looking I could get without having to bother a friend for an extra eldar helmet to GS and I wasn't content with a bare head I had played around with


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy fucking shit. WHY DID YOU NOT COME TO HERESY BEFORE! These are absoloutley beautiful! I'm giving every single last bit of rep I can to this!


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

I am just going to say this :biggrin: will you marry me, I want you to paint all my minis and thats the only way its going to happen!


+ rep for the gorgeous minis!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I´m very curious on how that razorwing will come out, your of to a great start on it


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

@Lethiathan haha I didn't really know about any of the forum sites besides Dakka, I went searching a little more and found heresy and realized it has a HUGE member base. And thanks for the compliments!

@Stalarious I am sorry, but I cannot marry you :laugh: I did get a good kick out of that comment though. Also thank you for the compliments 

@Meldon Thank you for the kind words sir! I am getting antsy on how it is going to turn out once I finally get round to finishing it up, I busted it out of being packed away today and have it up on display and its really calling my name :laugh:

Not a huge update, mostly just work on my raiders and getting them set up/magnetized for under coating that will happen hopefully tomorrow. I didn't get as many magnets in as I had hoped to since I was a little overwhelmed with boxes and sprues


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

I seem to be slacking pretty bad lately, but on the bright side I got pretty much all of the raiders/ravagers magnetized!








and here's the fleet of ships, getting excited to start working on these sweet looking ships!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Will you be painting them in the style of the razorwing..??


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing a decal on the sides of them to tie it all together, I also wanted to free hand some symbols on the opposite side. I just hope it doesn't take away from the model too much, but I guess we'll see haha. I also have a squad of 9 reavers that will be tied to the razorwing and raiders/ravagers also


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

Small update again but be expecting alot more! Finally had the weather cooperate so under coating the whole fleet is done and got a tiny amount of work on this baby!








not totally happy with the free handed symbol so I got some more work to do on that


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys, long time no see! I had meant to post up acouple pics for the last few days but had problems getting onto Heresy, anywho as luck would have it I've been uber busy and painting is suffering abit. Thinking things are settling down though now, atleast I hope so then more work can get done. So here's what I got in the mean time when I had some spare moments.

The tie in with the razorwing and all further vehicles that are painted.








Along with the free hand getting fixed up, wanted to make it not look so bland so I decided to add in the line breaks.








And finally I love the effect on the sails that a member from Dakka did and ever since I knew I was going to do also, his name is Mechanicum Jon and he's got a fantasic thread on there of his DE army that I have followed almost since he started a year ago.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Some lovely painting techniques you got! very nice and clean spot on just keep your ass in gear ;P +rep for your stoof!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man. I really like the effect on the sails.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

It's that free hand art work that is putting me off a Eldar or DEldar army, always impresses me TONS


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

How did you paint that sail :shok: It looks stunning! Looks like boiling blood or something.


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome painting!! could you do like a tutorial how you did the sail? I have just started a wood elf army for fantasy but now realy want to start a Dark Eldar army. I am looking at Dakka at Jon's blog and he is so inspiring like yours and some other Plogs here on heresy. I cant wait to get my hands on some of them.
Ill def will keep my eyes on this plog and when I get painting some DE ill post them as well.


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

very very nice work, Im really liking the paint scheme


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey all! Sorry for the late reply, I've been very bogged down lately. Hoping to get my ass in gear tonight and getting some solid work done on that raider. Anyway a few people asked for a tutorial on the sails so I got one straight from the source http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/210/378881.page. Great tutorial by Jon

@Dragblud da scrunka - I've deff been trying, lots of conflicting things going on right now sadly. But thank you for the compliments!

@Midge913 - thank you sir! Couldn't have done the sails if I never was given the idea, huge shout out to Mechanicum Jon for that tutorial

@Hellados - Only one way to get better at free hand :wink: besides once you nail whatever your free handing there's no better feeling then that of accomplishment

@Moriouce - I owe it all to that tutorial haha the effect looks stunning, I'm excited to get it all finished up

@TheMissus - Tutorial above and I'm glad I can be of service  Dark Eldar are by far one of my favorite armies, GW did an amazing job on the models. Look forward to seeing a fellow dark one working on an army and good luck!

@Regnear67 - Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

your very welcome


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys! I am back from the dead! Took a break from the hobby for a bit after Heresy had some issues and I couldn't get this thread fixed up. With the announcement of 6th edition coming out I fell out of warhammer for a short time just to get other things in life in order, but I am back and itching to get this all but dead army finished. Made the push earlier to get all my pictures back up and clean up the older posts, I haven't made much progress since getting back sadly. What I have done is brushed up on the new rules in 6th and have found flyers are godly, giving me more reason to finish up this razorwing and potentially purchasing a new one. Also had a game day with some friends and decided throughout all the games my wyches performed above and beyond so next squad to be lined up was them! Almost finished half the squad so far below and got the other half primed and awaiting some attention.









Not Dark Eldar I know, but I have found out what I want to do with my imperial guard army. Plans for heavy conversion are underway for that and its very exciting!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome back!

Your painting is nuts. I _really_ like the lightning you have on pg.1's vehicle. Do you have any pictures of the completed piece?


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

Update! Wyches finally complete, 5 more to go but I may let myself be side tracked with a reaver to come up with a test model, I'll get pics up once I get that hashed out and get some work in on it!


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

Finished for the most part a test model for the reavers, really happy with the lightning effect I could get on the hull of this guy. Sorry I've been holding out, had these pictures ready to go for going on a couple of days now 

















Figured I would throw up another picture of those wyches, I think it looks better since my camera is a tab bright in the pic above. Though they are a bit darker looking in this there is almost no happy medium to take pictures of my colors ha.









And finally I will finish with a WiP that I started just the other night, won't be too hard to guess I'm sure :wink:


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice looking army! i'm fond of the lightining effect on the vehicles.


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow some truely awesome paint skills you have sir, not to mention a creative touch. Really love the Lightning effect I must say.

It's plogs like this that inspire me to do my own.


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

@Learath & Lemmy1916 - Thank you guys for the comments! This is the kind of stuff that keeps me going and gives me so much more motivation to continue plugging away at this project and pushing me to improve my painting skills.

Also had to say I will be partaking in a campaign near the end of this month and the goal of it is to get the players who have not finished painting their armies (myself and a few others included, seeing as how I am no where near finished) a better chance to finish a fully painted force for each stretch of the campaign, to motivate us to have a set goal to paint towards and all around have a fun time playing something bigger then the average game or two with some close friends. I for one am stoked, but I also want to turn this into a thread (its been an idea I have had going through my head since the campaign idea came about) so if there is enough interest from the other players I may possibly create another thread on that.

Anyway sorry for the rambling now on to a rather small update but I wanted to share anyway :grin:
Most conversion work done here, got a green stuff cloak on him (not overly impressed with how it turned out but for being my first try at it I am alright with it for now)








Got it undercoated and the beginning coats on the armor, grey areas will be finished as white so I wanted to make him stand out a bit with a few patches.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

love the conversion on the archon! i might have to steal that for one of my future endeavors into my dark eldar, once I get the rest of my home stable again.


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

@The_Werewolf_Arngeirr - Thanks man and feel free to steal  he was pretty easy to convert, hardest part might possibly be the cloak and its just practice.

Finished the Archon for the most part, I think I will tie him in though a little more with a lightning decal on the back side of his cloak. I do apologize for the lack of quality of these photos, quickly took them off my phone instead of busting out the camera.

















Next up should be the other half squad of wyches I'll need to pump out in the next day or two and then onto the raider I started earlier on. Got the list made up for what I am going to use for the campaign kick off next weekend, stuck with only 750 points so going to be a unit of warriors accompanied by the archon in a raider, wyches in a raider and two ravagers one rolling lances and the other d cannons for some anti-infantry. Give my troops some mobility in case of capture objectives and the lance ravager plus both raiders for anti tank and the d cannon ravager to hunt armored infantry or go wild on infantry blocks (friend is playing orks). As far as I know I will be facing two tau players, an ork player, an eldar player and either an IG or eldar player.


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

*Windows Imperial Guard legion*

Been awhile since the last update, but on the news front the campaign has not started. Looks like a conflict of schedules is what will put off the beginning of this, a lot of play testing has gone underway and the DE cannot compete with tau and eldar already. Orks proved to be very tough along with IG and I have yet to test against the Grey Knights. Seem to get punished so much for charging and I fear the army isn't as effective until it receives an update, so with that being said I will be switching to IG for this upcoming campaign. I couldn't change the headline of this thread, but I wasn't overly interested in starting a whole new thread so I will continue my project log in here!

Well to start it off I'm continuing the scheme I had prior.









So far that is the only painted model I have in the army, for the rest I had to tear apart a lot of models as they were previously assembled and I had changed my mind about going Cadians. They are still based on the model but aren't Cadian, haven't really thought of any background on these guys yet other then they have a spec ops feel to them. Anyway this is what I have so far.

Needing lots of plasma and rather not buy it so why not convert some! All will have backpacks converted from the vox casters and wire running from the gun to the pack. Have yet to get all the drill work done.

















Command Squad so far, have plans to convert the senior officer just have been putting it ha.

















Sorry for the picture quality, only had my phone with me so that will have to work for now. Once its all painted I will take some better pics.

Here is just a veteran squad, campaign so far is starting off at 1000pts so the list so far is looking like 3 vendettas, 4 vet squads with 2 plasma 2 of which will be in chims, then a command squad with 3 plasma in a vendetta. List is still subject to change since there are a ton of options for this army.

























Sergeant going to be propped up against a leaning wall, took a helmet and cut it up a bit so it will be on his base. Planning for a lot of character and conversion work in this army. Planning on making all the sergeants very different.

And lastly one of the three birds. Still waiting some magnets on the wings and back hatch along with some conversion work on the lascannons. 









That is all for now


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving the different conversions for on the guard in this. Nice work on the plasma guns, it's always nice seeing effort being put into IG rather than just seeing them as meatshields.


----------



## Windows (Aug 20, 2012)

@Jacobite - Thanks man! I agree I like seeing all the different character that imperial armies can have, its a lot of effort to make all the infantry look unique but I deff think it will be worth it in the end.

Slow with updates, been travelling a bit, but I have the final look of the plasma guns down. This is the only picture I got of a couple, there are more done and more on the way to being done.









If anyone is curious about the backpacks, they are made out of the vox casters. I can take more pics of what it looks like if anyone wants. Also got another one of the birds built so one more vendetta to build, I still have yet to get some paint on these bad boys and try out this new Windsor & Newton brush I found for a steal. Very excited about that and until next update cheers! :grin:


----------

